# DNP with no gyms?



## Cali96 (Jun 24, 2020)

Hey guys,

I just moved from a state where I had a gym for the last 2 weeks, to a new state that likely wont have gyms until Aug 1st at best. I have a huge outdoor park for cardio that also has pullup bars. Nothing else unfortunately. Should I bother running my planned cycle, or am I going to lose mostly muscle being in a huge deficit with no weights and not being able to even decently work legs, arms, shoulders, traps?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 24, 2020)

That's a long time to go without lifting. I would probably pct and do some bodyweight excercises, get some dumbells.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 24, 2020)

what was your planned cycle? DNP will work without the gym if thats what youre asking, itll work period. if you have a huge outdoor park you can at least get some type of cardio and probably find some ways to get a pretty good body weight regime in for the next month. as Cohiba said, if you can find some DBs, you can do something.


----------



## Cali96 (Jun 24, 2020)

So by cycle I mean a three week run of dnp. Not on gear atm. I had db's and bands, but had to leave them in my old place for other family members. I wanted to know if anyone here has run a dnp cycle during quarantine with no real weights and if they lost mostly muscle or still mainly fat. I know the dnp will work and burn tissue, but I want to make sure it is the right kind of tissue lol


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 24, 2020)

Pct is for quitters anyway


----------



## Trump (Jun 24, 2020)

I have done 10 day cycle twice once I trained once I didn’t i I didn’t see any muscle loss on either just fat loss. 



Cali96 said:


> So by cycle I mean a three week run of dnp. Not on gear atm. I had db's and bands, but had to leave them in my old place for other family members. I wanted to know if anyone here has run a dnp cycle during quarantine with no real weights and if they lost mostly muscle or still mainly fat. I know the dnp will work and burn tissue, but I want to make sure it is the right kind of tissue lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 24, 2020)

Cali96 said:


> So by cycle I mean a three week run of dnp. Not on gear atm.



Sorry i thought you meant you were on gear.


----------



## Jin (Jun 24, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Sorry i thought you meant you were on gear.



You ever do DNP, on WEED, man?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 24, 2020)

Jin said:


> You ever do DNP, on WEED, man?



Have you ever done DMT?
/ Joe Rogan

OP - yes, DNP and outdoor calisthenics & cardio will keep ye lean and help ye lose fat.


----------



## Cali96 (Jun 24, 2020)

Awesome, glad to hear! Thanks Mr. President


----------



## Cali96 (Jun 24, 2020)

No worries, should have clarified better on my end


----------



## Cali96 (Jun 24, 2020)

Hit reply and not quote reply on the above. My apologies


----------



## Cali96 (Jun 24, 2020)

Jin said:


> You ever do DNP, on WEED, man?



That weed/Ayahuasca/DNP combo is legit. Now, if I could just find my DNP injection needles....


----------



## Cali96 (Jun 24, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> Have you ever done DMT?
> / Joe Rogan
> 
> OP - yes, DNP and outdoor calisthenics & cardio will keep ye lean and help ye lose fat.



Perfect, will be going ahead with it


----------

